# Heartbroken Mom



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been married to a wonderful man for 14 years we have two boys aged 3 and 6 who worship there daddy and adore him as much as i do. 
for 7 months he has had an email affair with a woman 10 years younger than me, that used to work with him, but then when she left work he said he missed her and began emailing her all day from work she was interested too. She has a 5 year old boy. he first told me in jan that he had met her for coffee 3 times, she sent cookies home with him at christmas and then a gift for our kids i was susspissious so i questioned him and that is ehn he told me he loved her as a friend. 
I made him promise after much crying and shouting that he would not see or email her again. 
In on March 11th his dad died after a short battle with cancer.His mom has sever althimerz, we have an awful lot of finanacil pressure and two young boys and he was working two jobs. At this time I had been making a big effort to be more loving and look after myself better. And he told me i had got my spark back. Although it was taking me a long time to forgive him. 
In may we had a small arguement and i suddenly asked him if he was in touch with her again he said yes and he told me he was in love with her...... 
We went to see a pastor at a friend church, my husband new i was devastated and he said he would try and make it work with our marriage and stop mall contact with her. by now I very low. I also noticed he had lost weight~ began smoking again~started working out~ playing his guitar more...and generally was not acting like him self just like he switched personallities. 
Our sex life through all of this was great! for both of us although he wanted to be a lot more experimental, I was ok with most things he suggested. 
Any way to finish my story last sunday we were planning to go away overnight for a romantic beach break, when I realised he was not really acting right again. i questioned him saying whatever it is we can work through it you know i love you and if we have a problem I can help. 
My husband told me he was still emailing her that he loved her and that he wanted to leave me and the boys...That he was living a lie with me... 
I begged pleaded, sobbed told him how much i loved him but nothing worked on, wednesday he left me, and i haven't heard from him since. 
I just heard from a friend that he is living out of his car and say;s we just grew apart! Which is news to me....
hope you can help me


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

We have some similarities although in my case I just have suspicions and he's made it clear that there is no one else, he does love me but is just very very unhappy. He's talking about leaving and living out of his car! Anyway, I'll give you the same advice everyone is trying to make me see....you have to move on. Take care of yourself first then you will be able to care better for your son. You deserve better, you should have someone who is faithful, loyal, loving, and respectful. He's not any of these and as long as you were with him, you cannot heal. Saying you grew apart is a cop out. Find some new interests, look in to some single mom's groups. I found a wonderful one out here in Phoenix and they offer so much, hope, friendship, caring, a shoulder to cry on. Also we're all in the same situation with having kids. In my case my husband is still here, but won't commit to making it work and does not want to call it quits. The in-limbo is killing me. Let's fix it or let me heal! Anway, establish an exercise routine and be sure you are eating right (physical exercise pumps those endorphins and gives you a mental lift!) and care for your boy. If you need to talk feel free to pm me.


----------



## babyblues7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for all your pain heartbroken Mom...., but let me just say that you dont want to be with someone that doesnt love you. You deserve to have someone that is just as madly in love with you as you are with them. You cant make someone love you and usually if they do stay they start to resent. Have you talked with him since this post? Does he see the kids? Just curious. Keep us informed....hope things turn around for you and your kids.


----------

